# How To Build Japanese-Inspired Furniture?



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Guys!

I want to build some Japanese-inspired furniture, and am looking for plans from which to do that. Does anyone have any good book/magazine/DVD recommendations?

Thanks much in advance!


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Recently discussed at this topic.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

You maybe interested. Here is a bed I have started to work on

http://www.finewoodworking.com/Gallery/GalleryImage.aspx?id=27538

I don't have any plans but I am confident that I can replicate this just be referencing the picture. I plan to make matching night stands and a chest of drawers.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I live fifteen minutes from Japan Woodworker in Alameda, CA. Please private message me if you'd like me to swing by for you.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

CaptainSkully,

Thanks much for the offer, but I'm actually looking for plans to make furniture with. Specifically, right now, a bench for a bedroom or bath.

So if anyone has ideas, let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Dean
Theres a ton of books out there on Japanese Furniture & Joinery. There are entire books on pieces such as the Tansu that get right into the culture and history behind the item. Have a look and happy hunting


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Taigert,

I am having no luck finding any such books at the library. Can you recommend a few titles for me to check out?

Thanks!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

George Nagashima's books are a great source, Fine WW had an article about a year ago about unusual Japanese joinery that would be helpful. I too love Japanese work. Green and Green's work is greatly influenced by Japanese work.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Jockmike2,

Searched around for George Nagashima's books, both at the library and online, to no avail. I guess I'll just give up on this search for now.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

Here you go http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=nakashima&x=0&y=0 Also follow Chris's blog http://thecarpentryway.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok guys,

I think we had a spelling error! It's Nakashima, not NaGashima!

As it turns out, Timberwerks, the library has the books you found on Amazon, so I'm off to check them out! Thanks!


----------

